# little get together



## costefishnt

plus a tourney all rolled into one. you guys hammer out a date (within the next 4-5 weeks) we need at least 20 anglers at 20.00 a person. so far i have secured a nice yeti cooler for grand prize. all proceeds will go to the family in which i am asking help for. this can be our mini rally, as well as make tony shuck oysters for us.

will give more details later, I am beat and have to drive to myjami tomorrow.

come up with a date!


----------



## brew1891

I'm in dude, just let me know when. sounds like a great idea for a mini rally.


----------



## JRH

I'm in. Let me know if you need any help organizing, Curtis.

As far as dates I'm free the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th weekends in April.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am in! Maybe :-[ Depends if there is baseball that day :'(


----------



## beavis

the weekend of April 26-27 would be good.


----------



## tojo

> the weekend of April 26-27 would be good.


which is coincidentally my 40th birthday  and the only weekend I could make it. I hear there is another forum member turning the big 40 around that time too :


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am good that weekend too [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## phishphood

I'm on-call at work, but I could probably make it.


----------



## phishphood

> the weekend of April 26-27 would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> which is coincidentally my 40th birthday  and the only weekend I could make it.  I hear there is another forum member turning the big 40 around that time too :
Click to expand...

40 huh? Wow, that's old.


----------



## MATT

> the weekend of April 26-27 would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> which is coincidentally my 40th birthday  and the only weekend I could make it.  I hear there is another forum member turning the big 40 around that time too :
Click to expand...

Tony, There has been some talk of a senior rally...


----------



## ucfsae81

in a few more years the future gheenoes will all be wheel chair accesible


----------



## Guest

I just checked my social calender and I have a conflict for the weekend of the 26th / 27th. i could probably make the first weekend in May, otherwise I'll let the old farts fish. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## brew1891

> I just checked my social calender and I have a conflict for the weekend of the 26th / 27th.  i could probably make the first weekend in May, otherwise I'll let the old farts fish. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


old people have social calendars? ;D


----------



## Guest

> I just checked my social calender and I have a conflict for the weekend of the 26th / 27th. i could probably make the first weekend in May, otherwise I'll let the old farts fish. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> old people have social calendars? ;D
Click to expand...

Hummmmmmm. Problem is I should have said "I checked my daughters social calender". That's what makes us old. ;D ;D ;D But then you'll learn in time.


----------



## costefishnt

Jason, I could use your help.

everybody else, I would really like this to be sooner than later, and as well I want the best weekend in which MOST of you can show up. I would really like to see at least 20 anglers, but understandably we all have lives and families that dictate our weekend get aways.

this will need to be hammered out by the first of next week, and I will get with Jason before hand as well as a very OLD friend, (Not that i have known him long he is just OLD)  dat would be you cap'n ron! and also need to get with Tom on his return from where ever he is going this weekend

I do not expect nor do i wish this to be a Brandon type tourney, just a way to make the family a couple bucks so they can at least not worry about gas, and food while they are traveling back and fourth to O-Town.

Thanks guys....


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am still in town. You can call me today if needed.


----------



## deerfly

post a date once its confirmed. I will try to make it over with my kids as I have that "baseball" conflict thingy too, but will send the entry fee whether we can be there or not. - eric


----------



## Garry

Sounds like fun.... where at?? t-ville? goon??


----------



## orlgheenoer

count me and Danielle in 

I vote Lagoon with JB's in the plan


----------



## costefishnt

> count me and Danielle in
> 
> I vote Lagoon with JB's in the plan


ok. date?


----------



## Guest

> count me and Danielle in
> 
> 
> 
> ... date?
Click to expand...


With Tanner or Danielle? : : :


----------



## newbie_dave

I'm in as long as there is no baseball for me either.


----------



## costefishnt

> count me and Danielle in
> 
> 
> 
> ... date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Tanner or Danielle? : : :
Click to expand...


you are about as sharp as a bowling ball aint ya?

Danielle


----------



## orlgheenoer

HAHA curtis

not the weekend of April 12th


----------



## costefishnt

> HAHA curtis
> 
> not the weekend of April 12th


ok then...what weekend?


----------



## orlgheenoer

Will check with the lady


----------



## phishphood

> Will check with the lady


Spoken like a real man.


----------



## backwaterbandits

He's learnin' quick!


----------



## orlgheenoer

June 7th???


----------



## tojo

Well, my b-day is the 27th and Im off that weekend. Sounds like a good excuse for:


----------



## orlgheenoer

4 years and 4 months till I give a hoot about your alcohol consumption


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

2 months and 3 days till I do!!!!

Tony, you're gonna owe me a shot!


----------



## costefishnt

sorry ron.

APRIL 26th

done. 

Jason, lets get together this week one night, somewhere between here and there, have a beer and hash out some details...times a waistin slacker!


----------



## Guest

> sorry ron.
> 
> APRIL 26th
> 
> done.
> 
> Jason, lets get together this week one night, somewhere between here and there, have a beer and hash out some details...times a waistin slacker!


Maybe I'll get lucky and my daughters competition will be for the 27th. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## LoneRanger

just so you all know, no way will me and Panda show up. 





L.R. ;D


----------

